# Why are there almost no primate furries?



## JoeStrike (May 27, 2010)

Either in terms of characters or fans' fursonas, primates of any sort (monkeys, apes) don't seem to have any serious presence in the fandom.

My theory: they're just too damn close to human to start with to be of interest to furs - much more fun to anthropomorphize animals further away from us in apperance.


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

I've seen quite a few monkey furries.

But you rarely see large-ape furries.

I think it has more to do with a lack of appeal.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 27, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> My theory: they're just too damn close to human to start with to be of interest to furs - much more fun to anthropomorphize animals further away from us in apperance.


yep.

plus monkeys and apes are hideous things, not cute little fuzzballs


----------



## EskapePeanut (May 27, 2010)

My guess is that your theory is right. However I have seen a few really good and realistic gorilla suits done. There are however a lot of lemur furs so that makes up for lack of  'monkeys'  <3


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Primates are indeed too human, and plus, who really wants to be a gorilla?

I can understand a spider monkey though, because they are kinda cute


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

We hate large apes because we hate ourselves.

Humans have basically stopped evolving everything apart from brains and hands.


----------



## Zseliq (May 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> yep.
> 
> plus monkeys and apes are hideous things, not cute little fuzzballs









I disagree. Monkeys can be very cute.


----------



## Shiroka (May 27, 2010)

Woohoo, I'm a lemur, which counts as a primate, so no guilt for me! =D

But yeah, chimps are so fugly, only someone with an ugliness fetish would want to be one. I wonder what the technical name for "ugliness fetish" is... ugliophilia maybe.


----------



## alwaysjilted (May 27, 2010)

Monkeys throw shit at each other and are ugly as fuck, therefore, no good cute, fluffy fantasy anthros will come of them.


----------



## Tabasco (May 27, 2010)

Because they're not yiffable like foxes murr murr.

/wrist


----------



## DaxCyro (May 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> But you rarely see large-ape furries.



Awwww. But I guess the world is safer without a RL librarian around.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Librarian_(Discworld)


----------



## Verin Asper (May 27, 2010)

there are actually a few folks on FA that have primate sonas


----------



## Skidd (May 27, 2010)

Uncanny Valley. 

Because a "primate" furry is just a human with hypertrichosis.

But you are tempting me to make a crested mangabey character.


----------



## Karimah (May 27, 2010)

An anthro monkey would just look like the kid in my manufacturing class. Ew.

Gorilla and ape suits have been around forever, I don't even see them as fursuits because they're purely comical. At my final Japan Club meeting a guy showed up in a full blown gorilla suit and caused havoc by chasing another guy dressed as a banana.


----------



## Atrak (May 27, 2010)

Humans are primates. I suppose you don't count the humans because we have a persona, not a 'fursona.'

Persecution! (For once, the correct form of that word is the most appropriate.)


----------



## Enwon (May 27, 2010)

Who would want a monkey fursona?  They don't have the same flamboyant homosexuality that foxes have, or the same misinformation saying that they are graceful that wolves have, or the same being fictional that lombaxes do.


----------



## Solas (May 27, 2010)

I totally agree with the notion of monkeys being too close to humans.  Perhaps therein lies the appeal for some; if you think of them as being familiar enough to still relate to humans.  

Some furries feel the need to get away from humanness, but monkeys provide an out for those who feel a strong connection to their humanity.  

Just a thought.


----------



## Zontar (May 27, 2010)

That's racist.


----------



## Atrak (May 28, 2010)

Zontar said:


> That's racist.



It's specist, actually.


----------



## Solas (May 28, 2010)

No, it's species-ist, assuming that that's a legit concept.


----------



## Atrak (May 28, 2010)

Solas said:


> No, it's species-ist, assuming that that's a legit concept.



So you spell it race-ist, do you?


----------



## Solas (May 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So you spell it race-ist, do you?



No, it's just that my computer didn't recognize speciesist as a word, and I hate seeing that stupid red line that says I spelled something wrong.


----------



## Atrak (May 28, 2010)

Solas said:


> No, it's just that my computer didn't recognize  speciesist as a word, and I hate seeing that stupid red line that says I  spelled something wrong.



Specist. And it doesn't recognize fandom, the furry plural, or a  plethora of other words.

Of course, specist wasn't a word until  five minutes ago, when I made it one. They're lagging on the update.


----------



## Solas (May 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Specist. And it doesn't recognize fandom, the furry plural, or a  plethora of other words.
> 
> Of course, specist wasn't a word until  five minutes ago, when I made it one. They're lagging on the update.



At least I'm not the only one that adds words to the internal dictionary.


----------



## Atrak (May 28, 2010)

Solas said:


> At least I'm not the only one that adds words to the internal dictionary.



You're also not the only one that talks to yourself.


----------



## Slyck (May 28, 2010)

Solas said:


> No, it's just that my computer didn't recognize speciesist as a word, and I hate seeing that stupid red line that says I spelled something wrong.



Try being quiet-ist instead.


----------



## Syradact (May 28, 2010)

This is something I noticed early on. 'Course, I was lurking the scaly circles and was probably less likely to run into those with primate avatars...I can only think of a couple. If I ever came across a primate character it was a bit jarring, and seemed out of place. Not counting lemurs (prosimians). Maybe it's the snout and shape of the face? Monkeys/apes have a flat sort of face so it looks strange among canine, feline, reptilian, and avian 'sonas.

Maybe we think of primates as our retarded little cousins and it's harder to apply stereotypical personality traits to something sapient, rather than totem animals that seem to have established mythologies.

It could also be something to do with daily proximity to said animal type. Many of us are close to animals every day in the form of pets or wildlife. Tons of people have pet dogs, resulting in innumerable canine fursonas. People think they understand dogs and their behavior, so it's easier to roleplay something they interact with every day. Same thing with cats. We have perceptions about these animals from years and years of contact with them, and apply these perceptions to furry characters.

Aside from pets, there are wildlife we run into relatively often, sharing space with them. Birds (lots of raven/crow/etc murrsonas...), raccoons (now raiding a garbage bin near you), bears (don't feed them), snakes (hiking trail hazard), horses (once wild, now tamed), even foxes (so that's who was making that creepy screaming noise at midnight near my old apartment...a fox!). This sheer frequency of contact or attention paid to by the collective consciousness of society ends up dictating the frequency of types of 'sonas.

Whenever I think of "the wild," monkeys and apes do not come to mind. Folks who keep them as pets are usually freaks or very specialized in their field. AND usually in popular culture, monkeys are comic relief and cheap humor. Who wants to be the butt of a joke?

I think it's a combination of all these things, and being too close to human, that contribute to an almost negligible presence of primate furries.


----------



## Tally (May 28, 2010)

I just prefer carnivores and the likes to primates when it comes to fursonas.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 28, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Either in terms of characters or fans' fursonas, primates of any sort (monkeys, apes) don't seem to have any serious presence in the fandom.
> 
> My theory: they're just too damn close to human to start with to be of interest to furs - much more fun to anthropomorphize animals further away from us in apperance.


That, and monkeys are just disgusting.

Anthro monkeys can be cool though. Just look at Dragon Ball!

EDIT:
1000 posts jesus christ what is wrong with me


----------



## Icky (May 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> That, and monkeys are just disgusting.
> 
> Anthro monkeys can be cool though. Just look at Dragon Ball!
> 
> ...



Grats on being an official loser.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Grats on being an official loser.


Hey you're the one with 2099 posts. :[


----------



## Icky (May 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Hey you're the one with 2099 posts. :[



...Holy shit when did that happen.


----------



## Atrak (May 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Grats on being an official loser.





Kellie Gator said:


> Hey you're the one with 2099 posts. :[



Yeah, but it's more about posts per day. His is less than half of what yours is.


----------



## Gavrill (May 28, 2010)

There was someone with a langur fursona on FAF a while back.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 28, 2010)

Too human to be of interest to furries, though I've seen one or two lemur fursona's.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 28, 2010)

I can't speak for others on this one, but to me, apes are one of the least attractive animal species.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 28, 2010)

Primates....seriously I fucking hate primates (Inb4 "You are one".) They're the most god-awful looking bastards I have ever seen.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Primates....seriously I fucking hate primates (Inb4 "You are one".) They're the most god-awful looking bastards I have ever seen.


SPECIST

Besides, gay femboy foxes are even more hideous.


----------



## Atrak (May 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Primates....seriously I fucking hate primates (Inb4 "You are one".) They're the most god-awful looking bastards I have ever seen.



Inb4 "You've never looked in a mirror then."



Kellie Gator said:


> SPECIST



I see that word is already catching on.


----------



## Slyck (May 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah, but it's more about posts per day. His is less than half of what yours is.



You have double Kellie's post per day count, Atra katag. (Drunkpost names kick ass.)


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 28, 2010)

We should ban those specist scum. >:[


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Besides, gay femboy foxes are even more hideous.



I'm not a femboy thank you very much.


----------



## Slyck (May 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> SPECIST
> 
> Besides, gay femboy foxes are even more hideous.



Do not say this. It is not true.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not a femboy thank you very much.


I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about gay femboy foxes in general. They're horrifying.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 28, 2010)

Primates are too human


----------



## Atrak (May 28, 2010)

Slyck said:


> You have double Kellie's post per day count, Atra katag. (Drunkpost names kick ass.)



Sometimes they do.


----------



## Mentova (May 28, 2010)

I'm an anthro primate IRL, did you know that?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 28, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Primates are too human



...are they more human than the human?


Besides, sure we share a very common ancestor, but we have definitely taken a different turn on evolutionary path.


----------



## Atrak (May 28, 2010)

The real question is, are we human, or are we dancer?

[yt]RIZdjT1472Y[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (May 28, 2010)

Someone said primates?


----------



## Foxstar (May 28, 2010)

Furries hate being reminded they are human, so that's why.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 28, 2010)

Seriously, who wants to look like Robin Williams?


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Seriously, who wants to look like Robin Williams?


I lol'd.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...are they more human than the human?
> 
> 
> Besides, sure we share a very common ancestor, but we have definitely taken a different turn on evolutionary path.


White Zombie one of my favorite bands


----------



## Kazdrax (May 28, 2010)

They are like the bad parts of animals and people together


----------



## Browder (May 28, 2010)

...

BUt monkeys are awesome! Tell me this wouldn't make a good fursona.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 28, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> White Zombie one of my favorite bands



My mind reading powers has gained a level!


----------



## Melo (May 28, 2010)

Monkeys scream and throw poo.

Most of them don't have interesting fur or cute, facial structures. Most of them don't have neat tails or cute, wet noses. They don't have paws. Paws are awesome.

Monkeys are retarded.


----------



## Shiroka (May 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...
> 
> BUt monkeys are awesome! Tell me this wouldn't make a good fursona.



Eeew, fuck no.



Midnight Panics said:


> Monkeys scream and throw poo.
> 
> Most of them don't have interesting fur or cute, facial structures. Most  of them don't have neat tails or cute, wet noses. They don't have paws.  Paws are awesome.
> 
> Monkeys are retarded.



Suddenly I understand perfectly why so many people are against the theory of evolution.


----------



## Akasai (May 28, 2010)

Its quite simply because they're ugly, act like assholes and relate directly to us and thus make us look just as retarded. OH WAIT.

Anyway, You don't endeavour to look *at* ugly stuff, nor do you really endeavour to look *like* it. Theres a minority that like primates, sure - but then if we judged everything on minority.. we'd all be shit-eating cubfurs fucking in fursuits at every opportunity.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2010)

Probably because most of the basic structure of their bodies already comes from a bipedal primate model.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 28, 2010)

Le*murr*s are awesome because they have those darling little long snouts and wet noses like a doggeh. <3

Regular monkeys/primates are horrible, violent, super strong, scary and most look hideous.


----------



## SecretDesire (May 28, 2010)

Apes remind me of my ex-boyfriend.


----------



## Attaman (May 28, 2010)

Because a lot of people don't want to admit that they hate seeing ugly things and probably wouldn't care if all the "ugly" things around them disappeared?


----------



## Tycho (May 29, 2010)

Monkeys and apes tend to be kinda creepy.  And they kinda look like us.  In an interest group all about escapism, who wants to escape into an uglier version of themselves, right?  :V

Actually, a lot of monkeys and apes DO give me the creeps for some reason.  Baboons as well.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Actually, a lot of monkeys and apes DO give me the creeps for some reason.  Baboons as well.


It's their asses, isn't it?


----------



## Tycho (May 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> It's their asses, isn't it?



It's more about their behaviors and demeanors.  They're really shifty and unpredictable and stuff.  I don't trust monkeys at all.  though DAMN those asses are freaky


----------



## Oovie (May 29, 2010)

[yt]Asq9t4WmqtE[/yt]

Monkey suits have been already reserved by Jackass, furries don't have what it takes to wear one.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 29, 2010)

Some people have somewhat of an Uncanny Valley towards "feral" primates and assume they're too human looking. Others just think they look ugly or too human. 

I myself don't mind, it depends how it's drawn.


----------



## Dyluck (May 29, 2010)

Primates are nasty that's why

and also have tiny dicks


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (May 29, 2010)

Because even Feral primates look too human. There's not really a point.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (May 29, 2010)

Seen a few cute primate fursonas.

But yeah, I think it's pretty agreed upon that it's the similarities to humans.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 30, 2010)

There's no fucking point, and humans suck ass, therefore so do primates.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> There's no fucking point, *and humans suck ass*, therefore so do primates.


Then how come they're the dominant species of the planet and this fandom is based on animals with human features? :3


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Then how come they're the dominant species of the planet and this fandom is based on animals with human features? :3


Now now Kellie, you're not thinking at their level.  Let me get a sock with a brick in it, and I'm sure that after a few minutes you'll be thinking right along the same level as them.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 30, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> There's no fucking point, and humans suck ass, therefore so do primates.


GAWD DAMN ALIENS, GET OFF OUR FAF


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

well, we're already part primate and most furs don't want to be some other form of a human. they wish to something more amusing and exotic like a dragon, fox, or anything along those lines.


----------



## Debacle (May 30, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, we're already part primate and most furs don't want to be some other form of a human. they wish to something more amusing and exotic like a dragon, fox, or anything along those lines.



Exactly, Primates are the closest relative to our kind. There would be primate furries. But generally people wouldn't find it exciting to be something so similar.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Debacle said:


> Exactly, Primates are the closest relative to our kind. There would be primate furries. But generally people wouldn't find it exciting to be something so similar.



my point exactly, thank you for agreeing.


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

Debacle said:


> Exactly, Primates are the closest relative to our kind. There would be primate furries. But generally people wouldn't find it exciting to be something so similar.



Which is just why they tend to have the exact same clothes, exact same lifestyle, exact same appliances, exact same tools, exact same hand structure, bone structure (beyond the obvious like tails and mouths), exact same mannerisms, and so on.  

Oh, wait, the only main differences in most 'sonas are the 13 knots to a dick, the occasional growl / meow, that there's no physical blemishes, and they are super-human to a degree ranging from "D&D Adventurer" to "Goku is my bitch."  

I think it mostly comes down to that physical blemish thing.  Try posting a trio of sexy chimp-anthro pics.  I dare ya.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Which is just why they tend to have the exact same clothes, exact same lifestyle, exact same appliances, exact same tools, exact same hand structure, bone structure (beyond the obvious like tails and mouths), exact same mannerisms, and so on.
> 
> Oh, wait, the only main differences in most 'sonas are the 13 knots to a dick, the occasional growl / meow, that there's no physical blemishes, and they are super-human to a degree ranging from "D&D Adventurer" to "Goku is my bitch."
> 
> I think it mostly comes down to that physical blemish thing.  Try posting a trio of sexy chimp-anthro pics.  I dare ya.



well, they may not have clothes, and other stuff we have, but it is scientifically proven that we have 95% of the DNA primates have, so we are closely bonded with them over any other species.


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, they may not have clothes, and other stuff we have, but it is scientifically proven that we have 95% of the DNA primates have, so we are closely bonded with them over any other species.



My point wasn't that they are different, but that - as different as the wild version may be - most other creatures anthro'd are just as human as a Chimp Anthro could be expected to be.  There's just nothing unique about them.  No mannerisms that couldn't be explained in a human (saying "Sure-as-sure" instead of "Meow" as some sort of spontaneous action, for instance), no real ability changes unless it's being used to wank out a character as some super-fighter (dogs and birds having, often, the exact same sight as a human), and so on.  

Beyond a single schtick for a few species (OMG Dolphins Swim Fast, Dragons can spit fire, bats have Echolocation (even though there's an animal I stated earlier which has such too), and so on), there's nothing beyond the cosmetics to differentiate them from a human (if superior to a human is your goal - oh look, Sci-Fi / Fantasy is full of such super-humans already!).  It's just visual appeal, more often than not.  Which means that the lack of a chimp is more related due to a lack of love for their appearance instead of some other factor.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> My point wasn't that they are different, but that - as different as the wild version may be - most other creatures anthro'd are just as human as a Chimp Anthro could be expected to be.  There's just nothing unique about them.  No mannerisms that couldn't be explained in a human (saying "Sure-as-sure" instead of "Meow" as some sort of spontaneous action, for instance), no real ability changes unless it's being used to wank out a character as some super-fighter (dogs and birds having, often, the exact same sight as a human), and so on.
> 
> Beyond a single schtick for a few species (OMG Dolphins Swim Fast, Dragons can spit fire, bats have Echolocation (even though there's an animal I stated earlier which has such too), and so on), there's nothing beyond the cosmetics to differentiate them from a human (if superior to a human is your goal - oh look, Sci-Fi / Fantasy is full of such super-humans already!).  It's just visual appeal, more often than not.  Which means that the lack of a chimp is more related due to a lack of love for their appearance instead of some other factor.



good points, and it's hard to argue with that sense of logic. especially near the end with the "not liking their appearance" part, which is true, in most parts. me for example, i dislike my looks, and think perhaps being a anthro would be slightly better looking (mostly cuz i'm an anthro lover/fur lover).


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 30, 2010)

Apes are often considered strong last I checked.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Apes are often considered strong last I checked.



true, but also quite common. :3


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Apes are often considered strong last I checked.



And it'd matter next to the Muscle-Fur Wolf that can bench-press small buildings?


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> And it'd matter next to the Muscle-Fur Wolf that can bench-press small buildings?



lol, overexaduration at it's best.


----------

